# cabelas bow scale?



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

if its a handheld spring scale,I've *never* seen one that was anywhere near being accurate.
get a good digital scale like the US Scale or Nature Vision or such,I have a US Scale and its dead on accurate with any shop scales I've checked it against


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

*cabelas scale*

I had the samething happen i tested it on my 334 & it only read 60lbs.Then i turned the bolts all the way in & it only read 65lbs. I can guarante you it will be getting returned.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

*Cabela's scale*

Found the same with my Cabela's scale. I drew both my Hoyt's and they were 5-6 lbs. lighter than they read on good shop scales. Also had the same results with my recurves. Always lighter.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

*Just a word of warning*: When using a digital scale with the hook that hooks onto you bowstring, if possible thread the hook through the "D" loop. I have heard of instances, when having come to full draw and lowering, the hook has slipped along the string thereby resulting in a "dry fire". Also a buddy of mine recently when testing the weight of his X Force had the hook "straighten" at full drawer thereby letting go of the string and resulting in all sorts of dramas..including damaging a cam.


----------



## BuckFever200 (Jun 30, 2007)

johnno said:


> *Just a word of warning*: When using a digital scale with the hook that hooks onto you bowstring, if possible thread the hook through the "D" loop. I have heard of instances, when having come to full draw and lowering, the hook has slipped along the string thereby resulting in a "dry fire". Also a buddy of mine recently when testing the weight of his X Force had the hook "straighten" at full drawer thereby letting go of the string and resulting in all sorts of dramas..including damaging a cam.


Funny you should mention that danger... I just got back from the hospital an hour ago. Early this evening I put the bow on the scale, pulled down, something gave out and now I've got stiches in my chin. Luckily I wasn't far in the draw cycle so it was not a dry fire. I might be busted up, but the important thing is that my Mathews is just fine...

Check your equipment regularly guys and safety always first. I got away with a close one tonight.


----------



## Phyllis D (Jul 11, 2006)

We had the same results with a Bass Pro scale. We took the scale back to the store and had them test it on theirs and it was two pounds off. When we use it we know to add two pounds to what the scale said.


----------

